# Welches CMS?



## pirate man (4. September 2002)

ich will auf meiner site ein cms verwenden
nur welches soll ich nehmen? ich brauch als module news, gästebuch, newsletter und vote - wenn möglich sollten auch eigene scripts eingebunden werden können
so soll das ganze ausschauen: http://www.nfs6.net/main.php
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Vom Layout her sollte eigentlich jedes CMS diese Möglichkeiten bieten, sofern Vorlagen (Templates) eingesetzt werden können. Die Funktionen werden von meinem CMS (siehe andere Thread) geboten, Entwicklungsschluß ca. in einem Monat. Sicherlich kann man auch hierfür zu einem kostenlosen CMS wie PHP Nuke verwenden, die Funktionen dürften aber allem Anschein nach zu gering sein. Informaitonen allgemein gibt es auch unter http://www.contentmanager.de.


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

is phpnuke nen cms? oder nur ne scriptsammlung.
http://www.phpnuke.net
ciao


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Naja, nicht wirklich ein CMS, eher eni WCMS (Web-CMS). Ein richtige Dateiverwaltung und Rechtemanagement etc. sind nur in Teilen implementiert. Viele Funktionen, welche man in einem CMS erwartet sind zwar vorhanden, jedoch sehr eingeschränkt. Also nur für Einsteiger empfehlenswert, die wirklich kein Geld ausgeben wollen. Ansonsten sollte man auf ein professionelles System zurückgreifen.


----------



## boris (4. September 2002)

najo, bin kein coder  nur grafiker.
abr meine coder hocken atm eh an nem cms .. also who cares 
ciao


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Genau, noch so ein Problem mit kostenlosen Systemen. Die Trennung von Content und Layout ist meist nur sehr stümperhaft vollzogen, so dass Designänderungen sehr oft direkt im Code ausgeführt werden müssen.


----------



## pirate man (4. September 2002)

wie schauts aus mit phpWebSite? angeblich soll das gut sein


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

phpWebsite ist zu finden unter http://phpwebsite.appstate.edu/ und scheint eines der besseren freien CMS zu sein. Funktionen sind nicht unbedingt so umfangreich, jedoch ist die Portabilität der Seiten (auf Palmtop, Handy etc.) hier überraschend gut gelungen.


----------



## RedZack (14. September 2002)

zwecks meine nächste seite über ein cms laufen zu lassen hab ich mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut. ich hab davor noch nie mit so einem system gearbeitet und wusste nich auch nicht was ein "normales", gäniges cms bieten sollte. *natürlich* gebe ich kein geld aus nur um einmal mit einem cms rumzuprobieren. aber wenn man die gängigen script-archiv seiten durschaut bekommt man nur mist raus. die angebotenen projekte wirken auf mich wie billige möchtegern community systeme. ich habe unter einem cms immer verstanden das ich meine templates beliebig gestalten kann, dann bestimmte bereiche definiere in die ich dann nach belieben text eintippen kann, der sich idealerweise noch in der eingabemaske bearbeiten lässt. mehr nicht, aber soetwas zu finden ist anscheinend unmöglich. vielleicht kennt ja zufällig jemand etwas das auf diese beschreibung passt. thx schonmal


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Das stimmt schon zu großen Teilen. Es gibt einige ordentliche Systeme deren Installation aber überwiegend zu umständlich ist oder sie kosten einfach zu viel. Es ist aber Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## RedZack (14. September 2002)

Das hoffe ich auch... aber eine "Empfehlung" hast du wohl leider auch nicht für mich?



> _Original geschrieben von hottemp _
> *Das stimmt schon zu großen Teilen. Es gibt einige ordentliche Systeme deren Installation aber überwiegend zu umständlich ist oder sie kosten einfach zu viel. Es ist aber Besserung in Sicht. *


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Es kommt halt ganz darauf an, ob man bereit ist, für ein gutes System auch ein wenig Geld zu bezahlen. Eine Online-Demo meines Systems wird es sicherlich (bald) zu sehen geben. Für die Funktionen schau mal im Thread "gewünschte Funktionen" vorbei.


----------



## boris (14. September 2002)

und wie "teuer" wirds


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Verbindliche Preisangaben kann ich hier natürlich noch nicht machen - was man sicherlich verstehen wird. Der Preis wird sich allerdings in einem tragbaren Rahmen für die Zielgruppe der klein- und mittelständischen Unternehmen sowie Privatpersonen bewegen. Zudem wird es weitere Möglichkeiten zur Vergünstigung geben, wie eine Schülerversion, Sammelbestellungen etc. Es wird also für jeden Möglichkeiten zur Finanzierung geben.


----------



## oezer (16. September 2002)

Jungs es gibt kostenlose CMS systeme die sind für den kleinen Homepagebetreiber oder mittelständische unternehmer gedacht. Ich habe erst letztens wieder einen getestet und eingesetzt und den kann ich euch wirklich empfehlen.

Voraussetztung ist das ihr nicht übermenschliches wollt. Templates müsst ihr auf alle fälle selber erstellen.. wenn ihr dann noch ein bischen php könnt dann seid ihr dabei.

bsp. Contenido

http://www.contenido.de

probiert das aus.. braucht auf alle fälle php und mysql mehr nicht..


----------



## F.o.G. (18. September 2002)

in ca. einem Monat wird eine neue Version meines WebCMS namens Content*Builder erscheinen. Dieses ist ebenfalls kostenlos und reicht für kleine bis mittlere Seiten absolut aus. Zudem erweitern wir das System gerade um Poll und Newsletter Funktionalität. Mit dem wirklichen guten Support in unseren Foren, für den wir immer wieder gelobt werden, kann man sicher sein, CB in eine Seite integrieren zu können.

Hmm, ok. Letzteres ist momentan etwas kompliziert, aber die neue Version wird viele Schwächen beseitigen. 

Zu finden unter: Content*Builder Webseite 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar überzeugen 

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## itwolf (21. Oktober 2002)

Aussagen wie "Sicherlich kann man auch hierfür zu einem kostenlosen CMS wie PHP Nuke verwenden, die Funktionen dürften aber allem Anschein nach zu gering sein" oder "Viele Funktionen, welche man in einem CMS erwartet sind zwar vorhanden, jedoch sehr eingeschränkt. Also nur für Einsteiger empfehlenswert, die wirklich kein Geld ausgeben wollen. Ansonsten sollte man auf ein professionelles System zurückgreifen" sprechen Bände. 
Da wollt ihr euer selbstgestricktes CMS oder als Reseller irgendein teures CMS verkaufen, indem ihr open source CMS mit "für Einsteiger" oder "stümperhaft" abtut. Ihr sagt, das Systeme, die nichts kosten, nicht professionell sind ? 

Schaut mal auf http://www.cmswatch.com/ContentManagement/Products/
- da seht ihr eine "objektivere" CMS-Übersicht, u.a. auch die Open Source CMS Zope - Content Management Framework, Midgard Project, OpenCms, Cofax oder ArsDigita.

Und hier ein Link für die, die mehr über Open Source wissen wollen: http://www.djm.at/html/opensource.htm


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. Oktober 2002)

Diese Aussage war keineswegs so pauschal gemeint, wie sie vielleicht klingen mag. Zope oder OpenCMS beispielsweise stellen da lobenswerte Ausnahmen dar, aber es ist nun mal so, dass ein Großteil der kostenlosen Systeme nicht derart leistungsfähig ist, wie oft gewünscht.


----------



## MoniK (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hottemp _
> *Naja, nicht wirklich ein CMS, eher eni WCMS (Web-CMS). Ein richtige Dateiverwaltung und Rechtemanagement etc. sind nur in Teilen implementiert. Viele Funktionen, welche man in einem CMS erwartet sind zwar vorhanden, jedoch sehr eingeschränkt. Also nur für Einsteiger empfehlenswert, die wirklich kein Geld ausgeben wollen. Ansonsten sollte man auf ein professionelles System zurückgreifen. *



Nun, immerhin ist eines Deiner schönsten Projekte, nämlich http://www.hot-temperature.de bzw. http://www.mediaspeedway.de in Deiner Signatur , auch aus PHPNuke entstanden    

Allerdings muß ich zugebenm, daß es extrem umgeschrieben und erweitert wurde durch eigene Elemente - also nichts für relativ ungeübte PHP'ler.

Gruß Monika Kriesmann
(die eines Eurer Scripte daraus nutzen darf ;-)  )


----------



## Robert Fischer (21. Oktober 2002)

Ja, das ist richtig. Das System wurde aber schon vor längerer Zeit (seit knapp 1,5 Jahren eingesetzt). Eventuell erfolgt der Umstieg auf das eigene CMS, sobald dies fertig ist. Von dem originalen Nuke sind bei Mediaspeedway vielleicht noch ca. 30 % übrig.


----------



## itwolf (21. Oktober 2002)

@ hottemp: "Diese Aussage war keineswegs so pauschal gemeint" - ok, dann nehm ich´s wieder zurück


----------



## Xcurse (12. November 2002)

Also ich muß dazu sagen, für alle die mal gerne ein Projekt auf die Beine stellen wollen ohne großartig Geld auszugeben ist PHP-Nuke genial.

Ich habe damit mein Projekt verwirklicht und bin sehr zufrieden. Es gibt zwar schon einige Dinge die mich stören aber dafür ist es umsonst.

Will hier noch Post-Nuke in die Runde werfen welches eigentlich wie PHP-Nuke ist aber das besondere an Post-Nuke, ist meiner Meinung nach das man Gruppen erstellen und denen Rechte zuweisen kann.

Wer gerne ein Projekt kostengünstig erstellen möchte sollte eines der kostenlosen Systeme nehmen. Wenn das Projekt dann wirklich größer wird kann man dann das system seinen bedürfnissen anpassen oder zu einem professioneller wechseln.

http://www.filmtrailer.info ist ein Projekt welches auf PHP-Nuke basiert. Nur als Beispiel


----------



## marcoow (11. März 2003)

*hier fehlt doch was*

Hier fehlt natürlich der Hinweis auf Typo3 (typo3.com, typo3.org). Ebenfalls Open Source und wohl als einziges der Freien Systeme als wirklich professionell anzusehen. Um alle Features nutzen zu können, ist ein etwas grösserer Server nötig (Puretec Root o. Ä.), selbst mit normalem Shared Hosting ist allerdings ein Einsatz meist problemlos möglich.

Marco

P.S.: PHPNuke etc. sind keine CMS, sondern Systeme, die mehr oder weniger auf den Portal-/ Community- Einsatz beschränkt sind


----------



## Robert Fischer (12. März 2003)

Sicherlich ist Typo3 ein interessantes System, allerdings braucht man zur Installation ImageMagick, was bei so gut wie keinem größeren Webhoster installiert ist und auf diesem Wege dauerhaft ins Geld geht.


----------



## marcoow (12. März 2003)

*eben nicht*

Image Magick etc. braucht man eben nur, wenn man auch alle Spwzialfeatures von Typo3 nutzen will. Sämtliche Standardfunktionen kommen OHNE Image Magick und sogar gdlib aus. Alles was zu tun ist, ist die PHP- Files auf den Server hochzuladen, das System zu installieren undschon geht's los- keine Installation, keine Root- Rechte etc.

Marco


----------



## Christian Fein (31. März 2003)

hottemp du weisst das du deinen Kunden die möglichkeit einräumen musst das Sie dein
CMS weiterentwickeln und unter ihren Namen vertreiben?

So wie das die GPL dir auch erlaubt hat?


----------



## Robert Fischer (31. März 2003)

Nicht dass du das falsch verstehst: Ich habe mit den in diesem Thread genannten Systemen nichts zu tun, sondern bin Entwickler von Contentpapst (siehe Signatur), welches komplett eigenständig ist.


----------



## Christian Fein (31. März 2003)

jo hottemp so wie ich dir schon per PM geantwortet habe.

Wenn du phpNuke code (welcher unter GPL steht) nutzt und diesen weiterentwickelst (was ich für sehr gut halte) dann musst du dein Projekt weiterhin auch unter GPL stellen. 

Im übrigen heisst GPL nicht! das du kein Geld verlangen darfst. Das heisst nur das auf das Recht verzichtest nach der Auslieferung des Produktes weiterhin zu bestimmen was mit dem Code passiert.

Sprich eine Fremdfirma darf eindeutig! dein CMS nehmen, weiterentwickeln und unter anderen Namen vertreiben.
Aber ebenso darf auch diese Firma die Lizenz nicht ändern.

Nur wegen diesen Restriktionen gibt es noch freies Linux, Apache usw.

Bitte informier dich genau über die GPL auf der http://www.fsf.org/ Free Software Foundation seite.
Es gibt auch eine Europe Free Software Foundation, diese kann mann anschreiben und sich genauer beraten lassen welche Rechte und Pflichten einen die GPL auferlegt


----------



## Robert Fischer (31. März 2003)

Wie bereits geschrieben ist Contentpapst eigenständig. Es wird KEIN Code andere Systeme wie PHP Nuke oder ähnlichen unter der GPL stehenden Systemen genutzt. Der Code wurde AUSSCHLIEßLICH eigenständig entwickelt.


----------



## Christian Fein (31. März 2003)

Dachte in dem Thread gelesen zu haben das dein CMS nur noch zu 30 % aus GPL Code besteht.
Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe -> Sorry, aber gut das wir ein bischen über die GPL geredet haben


----------



## SvenReinhardt (16. September 2003)

www.pfiffikus.de ist :

einfach in der Bedienung
sofort einsatzbereit
auch für absolute Programmier-Dummys geeignet
kostenlos (privat und gemeinnützig)
barrierefrei in der Bedienung (W3C)

Und es erstellt barrierefreie Seiten gemäß des W3C-Standards in allen Prioritätsstufen!

Sven


----------



## Robert Fischer (16. September 2003)

Übrigens, wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Contentpapst erscheint die Tage in der Version 1.3 mit Verbesserungen in allen Bereichen. Auch W3C-konformer Code lässt sich so realisieren.


----------

